# Interior Issues



## bfawver (Jan 31, 2010)

So we took our 2011 210RS on it's first long trip, Reno to Cannon Beach, OR. During the trip, the valance over the kitchen window popped off on one side, not just off the bracket but the whole screw came out. We had a piece on the dinette do the same thing and the out door grill has come loose and needs to be re-fastened, one of the knobs broke too. Anyway, it is still under warranty, will Keystone fix this stuff? If not, has anyone else had this happen? This is our first RV, so maybe this is normal? Oh, and the front decal is also peeling off.

On a side note, we noticed that no blind came with our camper over the kitchen sink window (the same one where the valance broke) is that in all 210RS models? or did they forget ours?

-Thanks, Brad


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like you've had more than your share of little gremlins. The dealer should fix them no problem, and no, I wouldn't say it's normal.

As for the blind over the kitchen sink, they don't put anything flammable there because of the stove top. I assume you have some sort of metal window covering at the sink?


----------



## bfawver (Jan 31, 2010)

yes we did, we didnt buy from a local dealer so hopefully the local dealer wont have an issue doing the warranty repair.

there is no window covering at all, there are brackets for a window cover. It is the only window in the trailer without a covering.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

All of my windows came with blinds. First time I've heard of one coming without one...but there's always a first time. They probably forgot when building. I say get with the dealer to order the blind.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Kitchen windows get the aluminum mini blinds, the rest now get the pleated fabric blinds. Sounds like Gilligan was working on yours at 5pm on a Friday afternoon...


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

A good dealer with a good service department will generally not be a problem when working on a rig that you didnt purchase from them. Some dealers are crappy about it though. If yours acts that way, move on to another dealer.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Almost all my blinds had the screws at the bottom pop out. I put them all back in myself. Some of them have come out a second time too. The wall board is cheap in these and doesn't keep screws well. I have had a few other screws rip out here and there as well and put them back in. Dealer fixed some and others I just fixed myself.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Replace any pulled out screws with coarse thread screws for better holding power.

Also if you are looking to hold a load or the screw hole is too messed up to just go to a larger screw then replace with hollow wall anchors, use the short anchors for 1/8" walls.


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

On my 2011 270BH the leather end cap for the dinette was popped out when we brought the trailer home has the wood all scratched up. bummer hope fully they can reattach and the ues som sort of starin to repair the wood.


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

Next time a screw pops out, just place a dab of silicone in the screw hole and resecure the screw. The silicone will help to keep it from backing back out again.


----------



## 2011 210RS (May 27, 2010)

I have a 2011 210RS and it does have blinds at the sink. The blinds are plastic.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

2011 210RS said:


> I have a 2011 210RS and it does have blinds at the sink. The blinds are plastic.


Then Gilligan installed them, there should not be any plastic blinds in the kitchen.


----------



## OutbackEastTN (Mar 28, 2010)

bfawver said:


> So we took our 2011 210RS on it's first long trip, Reno to Cannon Beach, OR. During the trip, the valance over the kitchen window popped off on one side, not just off the bracket but the whole screw came out. We had a piece on the dinette do the same thing and the out door grill has come loose and needs to be re-fastened, one of the knobs broke too. Anyway, it is still under warranty, will Keystone fix this stuff? If not, has anyone else had this happen? This is our first RV, so maybe this is normal? Oh, and the front decal is also peeling off.
> 
> On a side note, we noticed that no blind came with our camper over the kitchen sink window (the same one where the valance broke) is that in all 210RS models? or did they forget ours?
> 
> -Thanks, Brad


----------



## OutbackEastTN (Mar 28, 2010)

We have a 2011 Outback 210RS. The screws on the valance above the couch have both come out and reemed the holes out in the drywall. I replaced them with plastic drywall anchors and it seems to be holding well so far.

We have aluminum blinds over our kitchen sink in the camper. That's what it should have come with. There were no options other than the 3 interior fabric options so you should check into getting some blinds from your dealer.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

The trim pieces on the sides of the seats on both sides of the dinette fell off. The screw head covers are actually snaps with a screw in the middle. Used a few 1" drywall screws in place of existing ones.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

We just got back from our 6000 mile shake-down trip in our 2011 OUTBACK 210RS Anniversary Edition. The first day out from Muskegon the trim piece on the side of the dinnette popped off. Same as yours. I replaced the screw with the one size larger diameter and 1/2 inch longer. My guess is the dealer would replace with the hardware with the same as was used so do it yourself and do it better.

I am looking for some more of the same type screw covers with the snap-on button covers. If anyone has found suitable replacements I would appreciate a URL or store name.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yep...those little screws are worthless.

I keep some small mollly bolts and drywall screws in the Outback at all times. I figure most of the factory screws will pop out sooner or later and I just replace them as needed.


----------

